# Nick's Manor - August 2013



## LittleOz (Aug 14, 2013)

Now, I wouldn’t normally post this, as I only managed to grab a few exterior shots, but the place is a bit special (in a really big, neo-classical, some would say ugly way), so I thought it might be of passing interest to a few viewers. 



Somewhere in the south of England …

A big house. 

A very very big house. 

Apparently it’s the biggest new house built in Britain since… well, since the last biggest new house built in Britain was built in Britain.

No really, it’s seriously big.

It’s apparently about 85% complete. Work stopped over 10 years ago following a dispute with the builders. The cost so far runs into tens of millions.

I’m not going to name it because the owner has a rather scary reputation – his ‘colourful’ past is resplendent with tales of grenades, manslaughter, jail sentences and … philately

Did I mention that it’s big? From at least 50 yards away, I still couldn’t fit it all in with my 10-20mm set to its widest!

Sadly, that 50 yards from the doorbell is as close as I got before a kindly (!) gentleman on a tractor showed me the shortest route off the estate.

p.s. The rumour of armed guards appears unfounded, but don’t hold me to that 

p.p.s. It’s big


The back from the east wing





A bit of the front from the east wing





Front and centre from east side





Front and centre from west side





From 50 yards at 10mm. Note neither of the wings are in this shot!





Detail of the front 





And lastly, a couple of the boathouse 'folly' in matching style to the main house













Thanks for looking.


----------



## ocelot397 (Aug 15, 2013)

It looks amazing. I'd love to know it's history though, if you could maybe tell us in a roundabout, non-incriminating way!


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice pics, surprised you didn't mention how big it is 
Thanks for sharingn


----------



## Ade Somerset (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice 1 that, I imagine stealth was the order of the day and even then you were rumbled.


----------



## mookster (Aug 15, 2013)

An experiment in what can be achieved when money is no object, a gross display of probably ill-gotten gains.

Would love to see inside....


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 15, 2013)

yep i know this place.. all i can say is.." get in her" !


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 15, 2013)

"Oh no, I left my phone in the kitchen, I'll be back in half an hour"

Amazing stuff! Thanks for sharing! Ashamed to say I never knew of this! 

Edit: Just been researching the man and the place. Wow, what a story! I'm surprised to see he even has his own website!  He also still has companies registered to the Estate Office of this address!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 15, 2013)

Amazing!,,,


----------



## soranman (Aug 15, 2013)

If this was being built by who I think(currently hanging with Mugabe?) then I can understand why you did not go in, unless you fancied becoming part of the foundations! 

Great pics though.


----------



## Mills25 (Aug 15, 2013)

If anyone else ventures there and finds a nice Zippo lighter it's mine. Dropped when doing some footings there many years ago. One of the stranger jobs I've been on, Nicks representative would turn up on a Friday afternoon and we would tramp into the site hut and the guy would open a briefcase and on presentation of the General Foremans list, we all got paid in readies. Nothing mentioned about Tax or N.I.
Memories.


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 15, 2013)

LOL, I thought a few of you might recognise it. Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Mattman (Aug 16, 2013)

See this everyday wonder if it will ever get finished


----------



## hnmisty (Aug 24, 2013)

If I could wolf whistle...


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 25, 2013)

Y'know I never knew about stuff like this when I lived down that way.... typical!


----------



## Quattre (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow! This is funny! I ggogle-earthed it & it seems doable! How come you were spotted? Did the man with the tractor belong to the place? Was it a guard mounted on a tractor? If this is so, no doubt he was armed & had hidden said arms in said tractor, don't you think?


----------

